

Ask HN: Got any simple website ideas? - Sander_Marechal

Does HN have any ideas for a simple website? I am currently busy evaluating several web frameworks for my future projects. I am looking for some simple, small website ideas that I could implement in order to evaluate these frameworks. Just building "Hello, World!" applications or the same basic blog over-and-over again doesn't really appeal to me. I'd much prefer to build something actually useful while I'm at it :-) I have read that some of you have ideas all the time. I'm stumped, so I'd gladly take any of your ideas that you are not going to implement anyway!
======
pandaFish
Create this [http://www.iubenda.com/blog/2011/10/25/dissection-of-a-
viral...](http://www.iubenda.com/blog/2011/10/25/dissection-of-a-viral-
launch/)

It's a landing page for a product being built. After adding your email to the
waiting list, you can move higher on the waiting list for referring users, and
liking the site, and following the sites twitter.

The best thing about this site is that is shows you where you are in queue. As
you do more social things to share the site, you can see yourself moving up in
the queue.

------
papaf
1\. An algorithm per day - website that puts up links to a new algorithm every
day.

2\. A site that takes in many tech-related RSS feeds and uses a recommendation
algorithm to suggest stories to read based on what you look at.

------
nileshtrivedi
Collect free books, videos and other online resources and arrange by
topics/subjects for users who are trying to teach themselves a skill. You can
also provide study groups, Q&A and more.

------
QuasiPreneur
replicate simple site like Pinterest. It's relatively simple. forget the
complication of ACL and just concentrate on the front/backend business.

------
Sander_Marechal
Nice ideas all, thanks!

